# Air Conditioner Error Codes



## Paul W. (Apr 14, 2007)

Out for the weekend and had my a.c. cut out yesterday after seemingly losing power gradually over several minutes. The "unit on" light then began blinking 5 times, pausing, and then repeating the blinking sequence over again. My manual says to call a service man for this but does not specify what that code means. It has been running fine today for 2 hours. I pulled the outside cover this morning and found nothing out of the ordinary or obstructive. Does anybody know what the 5 blink code stands for?


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Here is the manual --> Manaul

Check out the middle of page 29. Is your unit still cooling? I would suggest to unplug all power (110 and 12 volt) and let it sit for a while (if I remember correctly, one hour) and it will reset the circuit board.


----------



## Paul W. (Apr 14, 2007)

It is cooling like a champ right now. No problems today at all. Can you summarize that page for me? I am not able to download anything to this phone and I won't be home again until tomorrow. Thx.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

It says .. if the unit is flashing five times then do the following...

Check 115 volt AC power source
Momentarily disconnect 12 VDC power source
Disable compressor malfunction test switch.
Check AMP draw.
Check Δ T

You only need to leave them disconnected for 30 seconds.. not one hour.... all you are doing is reseting the memory circuit board...


----------

